# Even a chest shot with a 50 BMG doesn't guarantee a DRT...



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okn_OS9twok[/ame]


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a little bit of over-kill, but then again, thereâs only one degree of dead.

Just about every head of big game Iâve killed that was hit properly ran some. I normally try for heart/lung shots and avoid breaking bones if possible, and the majority of game Iâve shot has run anywhere from 15 - 100+ yards after being hit.

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nothing that doesn't directly affect the CNS guarantees they will drop in their tracks


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Who in their right mind would hunt deer with a .50 BMG in the first place?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I would be ashamed to have a crappy shot like that broadcast on utube....


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

zant said:


> I would be ashamed to have a crappy shot like that broadcast on utube....


Zant,

Why do you consider it a crappy shot? The placement was excellent, IMHO, very little wasted meat, even with a .50! Thatâs without a doubt my favorite shot, yes they run a bit, but thereâs very little wasted meat when itâs all said and done. 

The times I've "dropped them in their tacks" was when I did hit the CNS (either no other shot, or I missed my mark) the secondary bone/bullet fragments tear up quite a bit of meat.

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Who in their right mind would hunt deer with a .50 BMG in the first place?


It depends on where you hunt.
It's the ultimate *LONG* range gun


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Chuck R. said:


> Zant,
> 
> Why do you consider it a crappy shot? The placement was excellent, IMHO, very little wasted meat, even with a .50! Thatâs without a doubt my favorite shot, yes they run a bit, but thereâs very little wasted meat when itâs all said and done.
> 
> ...


Sorry Chuck,I don't blow out guts on my deer,if you wish to,no problem...I like heart or head...To each his own...Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I dunno Zant, looks like a solid lung shot to me:








At 1:26 in the video you can see the entrance wound and it looks to be slightly low and right behind the shoulder. It's the exit wound that makes it look far back. Any further forward, and he would have wasted some shoulder, especially with that caliber. 

Merry Christmas!

Chuck


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I wonder if the guts got vacuumed out of the exit hole? He might not even had to gut it out! As big as that rifle was it's a wonder the deer wasn't automatically skinned out, cut up, and wrapped all in one shot!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

To me using a rifle that big and shooting that far is just plain unsportsmanlike. He ought to be ashamed of himself.

Bobg


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A couple of years ago I saw an article in( I think) Outdoor Life about hunting with such a rifle. The article should never have been printed in a legitimate sportsman's magazine, and they got a ton of neg. feedback. If you want to do that, fine, but don't brag about it. You'll just look like a moron. 
Personally, I have a problem with anyone filming a kill. I can't imagine why you would want to do that. I never would. It is a very personal moment, in my opinion.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll agree with that. Killing is part of the hunt, but it is not all of the hunt. Many deer have walked away because I was not confident with the shot offered. Im a shoulder shooter. When I hit the shoulder and the spine they drop in their tracks. They're dead before they hit the ground. For me, thats the perfect shot.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I'll agree with that. Killing is part of the hunt, but it is not all of the hunt. Many deer have walked away because I was not confident with the shot offered. Im a shoulder shooter. When I hit the shoulder and the spine they drop in their tracks. They're dead before they hit the ground. For me, thats the perfect shot.


Can you imagine the wasted meat on that deer if they had shot it in the shoulder with that 50 bmg? Be better off to just cut back half of the deer off and just take that with you cause the front half would be too bloodshot to mess with.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They could have gut shot it and had the ribs too. It wouldn't have gone far, and would have been pretty easy to trail.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Ever cut a chickens head off ? or Shot a cat in the head ?, cut a snake head off ?

I've seen rattle snakes crawl & strike 12 hours after be heading.......

Sometimes animals can do a lot when dead


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of you that are complaining about long shots I have a question. Do you know the skill it takes to make a long shot? I am talking over 500 yards. I have shot rifle matches at 600 yards as well as some game animals. If you have shot much at that kind of ranges we can talk. That said I like to see how close I can get before the shot. I like ranges to be in feet not yards but that is just me. We all need to stick together with what is going on in this country today. This just shows the arguement about cal. is meaningless. It is shot placement that counts. Major bone or cns or there is no one shot stop no matter what cal is used. My son and I fallowed a deer that he hit at 50 yards right at the diaphram clipping the lungs and the guts. It went 3/4 of a mile and lost most of its guts and blood. It was still alive when we cought up to it. All I will say is nice shot. Dead deer.
Steve


----------

